# Remington Model 700 .50 cal Good Or Bad



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 8, 2009)

I just bought a remington model 700 .50 cal and was wondering if anyone on here could tell me alittle about them weither it be good are bad news I just want to know alittle about them if ya'll could help me out here I would appreciate it.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Oct 9, 2009)

If it is a 700ML, I had one for several years. 50 cal/SS barrel with composite stock. I killed deer and pigs each year with it. I finally sold it and bought an Inline. As long as it was taken care of, it should do fine .


----------



## Underclocked (Oct 9, 2009)

The good news is those rifles are generally quite accurate.  Depending upon your ignition type (primer or cap) the blowback and spark can be pretty impressive.  If you use a scope, put a protective layer of some sort on the bottom of the scope in the area above the action opening.  

You should become familiar with dis-assembly and cleaning of the rifle's bolt.  If you fail to clean that bolt, you WILL have ignition problems and a corroded bolt (internal).   The green bolt dis-assembly tool that Remington sold would be a big help.

If it has the Remington 209 system, you might want to switch that out and just use #11 primers.  The Canadian made conversion for 209 use in that rifle was/is much better!  http://armurierlavaltrie.ecrater.com/

Some people make a weather shroud of copper pipe to replace the synthetic shroud normally provided with the rifle.  

I would avoid Blackhorn 209 and concentrate on either real black, Pyrodex, or Triple Se7en powder in loose form.   90-100 grains volumetric of any of those pushing a properly fitting sabot containing a good bullet of 250-300 grains should work well for you. 

If you can spot SabotLoader at HuntingNet, the man is an expert on the 700ML and will gladly help you out.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 10, 2009)

i have the 700ml/plastic stock/54cal. i love it.

once you find a good load to shoot... it is great, to well over 100 yards.

the only problem.. cleaning is a pain!


----------



## jagman (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 50cal, love it


----------



## Ronbow (Oct 11, 2009)

*I have one in 50 cal shoots great with power belts and Shockey powder, I would not hesitate to shoot 175 yds says Ronbow*


----------



## Rays123 (Oct 11, 2009)

my dad has one and he loves it. ive shot it it a few times and like it pretty good but i could never trade my ol TC Encore 50 cal


----------

